# Mini lathe I.d. Please!



## rr94lowe (May 9, 2017)

Hi all and hello from England.
I bought this lathe recently as I've just started to have a strong interest in setting up a few small machines at home for hobby use.
There's no manufacturer marks or plates on the lathe.
Measuring only 23" long it's tiny.
It came with a head and tail stock but no cross slide or tooling and I'm having trouble choosing what I should buy.
Hence turning to you wise people on here!
Thanks in advance.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hman (May 9, 2017)

Unfortunately, that looks more like a wood turning lathe than a metalworking one.  You'd be hard pressed to get it to do anything useful with metal.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------

